# General > Music >  Wick Accordion & Fiddle Club

## oldchemist

Our next Club Night is on 12 December 2017 in Mackays Hotel, Wick starting at 7:30pm with Guest Artists the Jocky Campbell Scottish Dance Band. Admission Members £3, non-members £4, membership £4. Visiting musicians and audience members welcome.

----------

